# I made a custom flush fitting plug for my Glock 29



## Playboy Penguin (Jul 17, 2008)

I gave up on finding a flush fitting plug for my Glock 29.

At the suggestion of IdahoG36 from TFL, I decided to try and reshape one of the oversized one made for the G30. I did it all by hand with sandpaper and a file because I felt a power tool might take off too much too fast.

It did not turn out perfect but it turned out pretty good. It is good enough to suit me, and I am pretty picky. I am glad I decided to drill a hole on the inside of it before inserting it or I would have never been able to get it back out. For once I thought ahead.

Here are some pics. The first one shows what it looked like before. The rest are "after" pics. It still needs a tiny bit of shaping and then I will take the bead blaster to it to even out the finish.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I'd say you done a fine job. If you never tell somebody they will never notice it that's for sure.:smt023


----------



## Playboy Penguin (Jul 17, 2008)

> I'd say you done a fine job. If you never tell somebody they will never notice it that's for sure.


Thanks, it looks better in person than in the pics. I think it will serve the need.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Nice playboy! Do you happen to have a full photo of the Glock?


----------



## Playboy Penguin (Jul 17, 2008)

> Nice playboy! Do you happen to have a full photo of the Glock?


Just this one.


----------



## IntegraGSR (Nov 6, 2007)

Looks great, good work! What was the point of that plug in it's original form? I don't see a good reason for the plug to stick down that far...?


----------



## Playboy Penguin (Jul 17, 2008)

> Looks great, good work! What was the point of that plug in it's original form? I don't see a good reason for the plug to stick down that far...?


Instead of making one special for the G29 they just use the one for the G30 which has the same grip size. The problem is the mag on the G30 sticks way down and the one on the G29 does not.


----------



## IntegraGSR (Nov 6, 2007)

Oh OK, thanks for explaining that. I was wondering what a Glock needed a kickstand for! :mrgreen:


----------



## cidah (Jul 19, 2008)

Looks good to me.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

With an original appendage like that. I'd have to do some cutom work of my own also! But alas---I have several of the new Glock plugs and changed all of mine out last week.


----------



## HateWhatOwnsYou (Jul 25, 2008)

is that the newest style glock 29?


im trying to find out what they look like and every web site shows a diff picture. i love the way the grip on the mag is, im hoping its what all the new ones look like.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Have you tried/handled a Glock with a reduced grip? No plug needed. My 23 is reduced, it points better and is more comfortable.


----------



## Playboy Penguin (Jul 17, 2008)

> is that the newest style glock 29?


This is the newest style. The grip extension is something I added though.


----------



## lostsoul (Sep 30, 2008)

The g29,sweet gun.What material did you use.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

lostsoul said:


> What material did you use.





Playboy Penguin said:


> I decided to try and reshape one of the oversized one made for the G30. I did it all by hand with sandpaper and a file because I felt a power tool might take off too much too fast.


^^^^

-Jeff-


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Nice! Thanks for sharing and God bless.


----------



## hi im drummer03 (Oct 27, 2008)

Nice fit.Smooth self made custom look...However i would not use a plug in my Glock.There is 2 reasons.
1.When Glocks first came out,when the mag release was pressed the mags wouldnt fall out,you had to pull them out.The hole is to grasp the mag better if you need to pull out...
2.If you look in the gun theres a square opening in the top where if dirt gets in the Slide it has a way to fally out and if the plug is there it will just build up....


----------



## RevDerb (Jun 4, 2008)

Nice work!:smt023


----------

